# ACS Statutory declaration witness from Dubai



## angel151 (May 21, 2015)

Hi,

I need to submit statutory declaration for ACS skill assessment.
I am working in Dubai.
Could anyone please let me know a UK Solicitor, based in Dubai, can witness the Statutory Declaration ?
If that is not allowed who else are authorized to witness statutory declaration in Dubai ?

Thank you..


----------



## angel151 (May 21, 2015)

Anyone knows, an authorized person to witness statutory declaration in UAE ?


----------



## snj (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi, 

I was in the same situation few days back. I had contacted at least 5-6 UK solicitors in Dubai, they were ready to do it but they were not sure about the validity of it in Australia. And they would charge AED 200-500 per declaration. Also, for making the certified true copies they would charge AED 200 per copy, and I had around 10 certificates. 

Then I contacted Australian Consulate ( passport section ) in Dubai, they were very helpfull. They said since it was for Visa purpose ( you need to tell them that the actual purpose is to apply for subclass 189 visa or other category ), I can contact visa and immegration section of australian consulate in Dubai they would do all these for free. 
You need to take appointment through email, only Thursdays 9 - 12 am are available. 

It was super easy for me, I went with my senior colleague who provided me the declaration. And, I had taken color copies of certificates with me, they verified it and stamped it. Submitted my ACS skill assessment on 15th May, got positive assessment results on 20th, within 5 days. Although, it can take upto 12 weeks in some cases. Now I'm planning to book for IELTS test soon.

Thanks


----------



## angel151 (May 21, 2015)

Hi Snj,

Thank you very much for the details.


----------



## angel151 (May 21, 2015)

Hi Snj,

Could you please give the email id and phone number to take an appointment with visa and immigration section of Australian Consulate, Dubai.


----------



## snj (Apr 18, 2015)

For appointments email them at immigration.dubai at dfat.gov.au

All contact details are available here : uae.embassy.gov.au/abud/home.html



> you may wish to contact the Department of Immigration and Border Protection on: +971 4 508 7200 or email: immigration.dubai at dfat.gov.au.





> You should ring or email to book an appointment for Passport and Consular Services - in Abu Dhabi +971 2 401 7500 abudhabi.embassy at dfat.gov.au and in Dubai or +971 4 508 7100 consular.dubai at austrade.gov.au.


Hope this helps.


----------



## borak (May 4, 2015)

*ACS Skill assessment*

Hi Folks,

One question from you guys before i go to ACS site and submit my documents. 
All of work experience documents are original and hard copies, on respected company letter heads, signed by HR managers, Having company stamps on it. My degree is also attested by Higher Education Commission of Pakistani and also attested by United Arab Emirates Embassy.(Currently working in UAE)

NOW MY QUESTION:: When you submitted for your ACS Skill Assessment did you attested it from any other legal person/autohrity or it was submitted as it was. 

(*BECUASE according to "Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants"*
WHAT Certified Documents
All documents must be certified copies of originals and uploaded into the online application form as PDF
files.
A document is a certified copy when the original document is photocopied or scanned and a person
authorised to certify documents stamps and signs the copy, signifying that it is a true copy of the original
document.
The following information is required on each page of your certified copy:
 The words “Certified True Copy of the Original”
 The signature of the certifying person
 The date signed and name of the certifying person
 Registration number or title of the certifying person (eg: Police Officer, Doctor)
 Certification details must be legible on the copy )

Please help.


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

I also need Statutory declaration for ACS but I am in Qatar and there is no Australian embassy or consulate out here. What should *I DO* in this case?

Anyone...


----------



## siddhartht (Aug 18, 2015)

snj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was in the same situation few days back. I had contacted at least 5-6 UK solicitors in Dubai, they were ready to do it but they were not sure about the validity of it in Australia. And they would charge AED 200-500 per declaration. Also, for making the certified true copies they would charge AED 200 per copy, and I had around 10 certificates.
> 
> ...


Hi snj,

First of all thanks for the post.

Please tell me how did you manage the matter of experience letter your senior signed for you? Did you take a printout on a piece of paper (pre-agreed with your senior)? 

st-


----------



## jay.joshi.3 (Aug 16, 2015)

*Stat Declaration*

Hi Snj,

I am Jay Joshi, an expat in Abu Dhabi and working for Independent Visa 190 for Aus.

I just read your conversation regarding Statutory Declaration from Dubai.

Just like you I mailed them and got the reply that they are doing this activity on every thursday 9 to 12.

So I m good to go. I have some queries related to it. I hope you can help me with that.

1. Do they charge any fees?

2. Just like you I am having my senior to sign for SD. Do I need him on the declaration day as well? or I can get his sign on the letter and then proceed for Stat.dec. from Australian Consulate - Dubai.

3. Regarding the statutory declaration I'd like to mention that every country have different rules related to it. So do I need to download the commonwealth stat.dec. form of Australia(as it was mentioned in the previous mail) or I need to follow the UAE stat.dec. requirements. I know that I am applying for Aus. yet the document is bound with the respective country, so kindly address if anything related to the form.

I just need to make sure that I could finish my work within a single visit. Thats'y I'm with lot of questions. 

Kindly reply at your earliest convenience.

Thanks
Jay


----------



## snj (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi Jay,

1. They did not charge me anything since I mentioned that it was for subclass 189 application. Both statutory declaration and true copy attestation services are free, if the purpose is for visa application. 

2. Yes, your senior need to be present at the consulate, he has to sign on the declaration in front of the consular officer. 

3. I used the commonwealth stat. decl. form and I suggest that you use the same. 

Just to know, what is your ANZSCO job code, mine is 26313 Software Engineer.

Thanks



jay.joshi.3 said:


> Hi Snj,
> 
> 1. Do they charge any fees?
> 
> ...


----------



## jay.joshi.3 (Aug 16, 2015)

*Thnak You Snj*

Thanks, Means a lot.

OK. I will do it accordingly.

I am yet to apply for VISA as I need to do the Engineers Australia CDR first. So I will tell them that once I get the CDR report then I will probably head for skilled Independent visa. i hope this reason is enough to satisfy.

I need the statutory declaration to prove my employment here (UAE). I will be having copies of my passport (with UAE VISA stamp), Emirates ID,payslips with salary certificate and bank statements and my appointment along with the joining letter of UAE employment. I feel these proofs would be enough to satisfy. If not, then kindly mention anything you may need at the time of declaration.

Kindly mention, if its(declaration) possible with Australian consulate of Abu Dhabi then I would probably concern them as I am staying in Abu Dhabi.

I am staying in Abu Dhabi. I need to make to make sure that declaration could be made within a single visit which have induced too many questions. I apologies for that.

Thanks Again,
Jay


----------



## snj (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi Jay,

No idea about Engineers Australia requirement, but for ACS, statutory declaration and salary/employment letter in official company letterhead was enough. 

They will ask for the ID of the person signing the declaration, so make sure that your senior is carrying his emirates id or passport.

Australian Embassy in Abu Dhabi will definitely have this service, although you will have to mail them to know their timing and get an appointment. 

Thanks


----------



## jay.joshi.3 (Aug 16, 2015)

*Statutory declarations from an embassy*

Hey guys.

I have something to share.

Because of this thread I came to know that I could have my statutory declaration from Australian consulate general Dubai. I exchanged mails and confirmed to have it from with their reference.

Meanwhile, I came to know that any embassy could possibly inspect about you and your manager (the person who will sign on your behalf on the statutory declaration) from your employer. Doesn't matter weather you have attached any documents which shows your employer phone/email details or not. They can manage it from their authorized contacts. It could possibly put your employment in jeopardy. As mostly people choose Statutory declarations when they cant get it from the employer or even they don't want to discuss anything about the ongoing visa process for any country. I came to know about this from a whatsapp group that I have joined for Australian immigration. There was a real case happened in here.

So I have changed my mind and now I will contact any lawyer from Abu Dhabi/Dubai to notarize my declaration. At least that could possibly be a secured option. By notarizing the declaration, we could possibly use it for any country (I am having Canadian immigration as an option as well) whereas Australian consulate attestation might not work for any other country.

I though I should share my thoughts here.

Thank you
Jay


----------



## snj (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi Jay,
That is highly unlikely, they usually verify just the identity of the person. AFAIK, anyone who witness a statutory declaration is not responsible for the content in the declaration and so usually doesn't even read the matter. 

In my case, they did not really go through the content of the declaration in detail. Also, they did not keep any copies of statutory declaration or any other document of mine or my manager. So there is no way that they could have done a verification it post declaration. However, this is just one instance, as you said, there may be other cases as well. If you are really concerned, I think you can get it from any law firm. 

From what I read in the forums, once you lodge our visa application, in many cases DIBP do the employment verification, either by calling up your manager, HR or others in your organization or through some third party. 

Thanks


----------



## rayner.lopez (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Joshy,
Have you done the attestation of the declaration? Is it required to take the person who is issuing the reference letter to the consulate? please advice.


----------



## jay.joshi.3 (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi Rayner,

I did the statutory declaration, having my senior as a declaring authority. I did it having a lawyer's attestation. It was too easy for me as I just prepared the declaration and send the scanned copies to the lawyer and in return, he sent me the attested document via courier. he took only 70 AED (for 2 pages attestation and courier charges). 

If you're in UAE then I better suggest you to address him for the procedure. If you want to go for consulate then it's necessary to take your declaring authority with you. Though its quite possible that consulate itself make a check on your status by contacting your firm. So beware about that if you dont wish to have your firm knowing anything about this.

Jay


----------



## rayner.lopez (Jan 10, 2016)

jay.joshi.3 said:


> Hi Rayner,
> 
> I did the statutory declaration, having my senior as a declaring authority. I did it having a lawyer's attestation. It was too easy for me as I just prepared the declaration and send the scanned copies to the lawyer and in return, he sent me the attested document via courier. he took only 70 AED (for 2 pages attestation and courier charges).
> 
> ...


Hi Jay,

Thank you so much for the response. Do you mind sharing ur contacts . If you dont mind , *<SNIP>*. Just wanted to clear some doubts. 

Thank you so much..

rayner

*Please don't post personal information such as email addresses, conatct numbers, etc - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob (Feb 23, 2014)

jay.joshi.3 said:


> Hi Rayner,
> 
> I did the statutory declaration, having my senior as a declaring authority. I did it having a lawyer's attestation. It was too easy for me as I just prepared the declaration and send the scanned copies to the lawyer and in return, he sent me the attested document via courier. he took only 70 AED (for 2 pages attestation and courier charges).
> 
> ...


Hi Jay, 

Can you please provide me the details of Lawyer (contact number and address). I am looking for registered lawyer in UAE for the witness of SD.

Thanks 
Zeeshan


----------



## Rp1234 (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi Jay,

Can you please share the lawyer details.

Thanks


----------



## ArunM (May 25, 2016)

Do anybody have contact for lawyers here.. I have been trying to find somebody in Dubai unsuccessfully.


----------



## ArunM (May 25, 2016)

Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Hi Jay,
> 
> Can you please provide me the details of Lawyer (contact number and address). I am looking for registered lawyer in UAE for the witness of SD.
> 
> ...


HI Zeeshan,

Did you find a lawyer in UAE for the same ? I am also facing the same problem now.

Regards,
ArunM


----------



## Thommichan (Aug 5, 2016)

snj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was in the same situation few days back. I had contacted at least 5-6 UK solicitors in Dubai, they were ready to do it but they were not sure about the validity of it in Australia. And they would charge AED 200-500 per declaration. Also, for making the certified true copies they would charge AED 200 per copy, and I had around 10 certificates.
> 
> ...


Hi ,

My ex-manager has agreed to come and declare my experience in Australian Consulate.
Can I use plain A4 sheet to make declaration from my previous manager. 
Or do I need to use any form of bond papers from Dubai?

Regards
Thomas


----------



## mithun88 (Sep 18, 2017)

jay.joshi.3 said:


> Hi Rayner,
> 
> I did the statutory declaration, having my senior as a declaring authority. I did it having a lawyer's attestation. It was too easy for me as I just prepared the declaration and send the scanned copies to the lawyer and in return, he sent me the attested document via courier. he took only 70 AED (for 2 pages attestation and courier charges).
> 
> ...


Hello Jay,

Would you please help us with the agency name,so that we can get in touch with the lawyer.

Regards,
Mithun


----------



## mithun88 (Sep 18, 2017)

snj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was in the same situation few days back. I had contacted at least 5-6 UK solicitors in Dubai, they were ready to do it but they were not sure about the validity of it in Australia. And they would charge AED 200-500 per declaration. Also, for making the certified true copies they would charge AED 200 per copy, and I had around 10 certificates.
> 
> ...



Hello Snj,

By senior colleague did you mean, a colleague who is not your manager. If yes, may i know in the statutory declaration, did you mean the work senior work colleague and his designation? i am asking because i have to go through the same, where i have to get a statutory from my senior colleague.

Regards,
Mithun


----------



## ArunM (May 25, 2016)

For anybody who is looking to get their work experience certified in Dubai, I did mine at James Berry & Associates, Sheikh Zayed Road. The process is really simple. Just make an appoinment there and go with the person who is certifying your work experience. 

They will just verify your details and attest it. I think the cost came to somewhere around 200 DHS.


----------



## vincentlch (Jan 1, 2015)

ArunM said:


> For anybody who is looking to get their work experience certified in Dubai, I did mine at James Berry & Associates, Sheikh Zayed Road. The process is really simple. Just make an appoinment there and go with the person who is certifying your work experience.
> 
> They will just verify your details and attest it. I think the cost came to somewhere around 200 DHS.


Hi ArunM, have you got approval or positive outcome from ACS by using James Berry & Associates?


----------

